# Second Gen Xcaliber



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Since BoatBrains deleted his previous account his Xcaliber thread is missing.

I was over at his place over the weekend and snapped a spy shot of the next generation.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Is he doing sea trials between Havana and the Keys?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Notice the jet propulsion and the counter weight....GENIUS!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

looks tippy.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

If Hialeah was a boat


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

devrep said:


> looks tippy.


Damn you! Beat me to it!😂😂😂


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

He told me not to, but he and I never do see eye to eye!😂 The other two models aren’t really micro skiffs though so we decided to hold of on sharing.🤘🏻


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Ya’ll just have to ignore @DuckNut 










😂🤙🏻


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

But... he’s our asshole!🤘🏻


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

JC Designs said:


> But... he’s our asshole!🤘🏻


Excuse Me?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

EdK13 said:


> Excuse Me?


Sorry Ed, didn’t mean all of us!😂


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I tried to order one, but no matter how badass it is I can’t wait 4 yrs for the Excalibur 2.0. I understand all the revolutionary technology from that spy photo is worth it though.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

@DuckNut will that fit in my garage


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Steel is real!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

All well and good, but it's still not a Chittum.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

eightwt said:


> All well and good, but it's still not a Chittum.


thank God,...
My boats identify as tin boats.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Boatbrains version of a Fliver skiff.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> @DuckNut *that will fit in my trunk*


Fixed it for you


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

IN the last thread I said the 2.0 would probably be painted electric blue...I just didn't realize he was going to paint the skirt.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

eightwt said:


> All well and good, but it's still not a Chittum.



Who wants a Chittum, you need a gas guzzling vehicle to tow it.

This eco friendly model can be pushed in a Walmart shopping cart.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Who wants a Chittum, you need a gas guzzling vehicle to tow it.
> 
> This eco friendly model can be pushed in a Walmart shopping cart.


JC designed it with one aim and purpose, utilizing your households youthful surplus labor. Market guy, don cha no.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I like the painted name all the way down the side of it. 
beware of people with True Tempers


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hull is clearly a HB splash. Spray rails copied from Chittum. Is that basalt? Where are the recessed tabs? Looks tippy.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I think you F’ers are just fishen for likes now!😂


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

You can definitely see the Challenger heritage with every chine.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

How skinny will she get?
Will two power poles work?
So I need extra cup?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

EdK13 said:


> JC designed it with one aim and purpose, utilizing your households youthful surplus labor. Market guy, don cha no.


Before the Canadians took over this site there was a slogan "do more with less" and I think he wins that award. Now the Canadians must think that slogan was offensive and has removed it.

I'll nominate JC for the EcoRepurpose award for his design.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Prototype #3, working of transom and jet drive now.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

fishnpreacher said:


> View attachment 155838
> 
> 
> Prototype #3, working of transom and jet drive now.


Don’t forget the beer helmet!👍👍


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

fishnpreacher said:


> View attachment 155838
> 
> 
> Prototype #3, working of transom and jet drive now.


Also, this sumbitch needs one of them fancy umbrellas from the dollar general and some rod holders! 🤙🏻


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Prototype 3 sure has eliminated squatting.

If he angled the prop shaft it would almost be like an inboard.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> Prototype 3 sure has eliminated squatting.
> 
> If he angled the prop shaft it would almost be like an inboard.


Hell, prototype 1 never had any squat!🤘🏻 That girl has a perfect attitude brother!😎


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Mako 181 said:


> I like the painted name all the way down the side of it.
> beware of people with True Tempers


I’d trust a fella with a “true temper” long before I would trust a silent weasel! 🤘🏻


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

JC Designs said:


> Also, this sumbitch needs one of them fancy umbrellas from the dollar general and some rod holders! 🤙🏻


The umbrella could double as a sail as well.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

redchaser said:


> The umbrella could double as a sail as well.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

So,
can I be the left coat distributor?
I think that motor could run on a couple triple A's for a real skinny water model...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

mro said:


> View attachment 157108
> 
> 
> So,
> ...


As long as you can swing the umbrella and beer helmet upsales!🤘🏻


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

There can be only one! Sorry to disappoint fellas, but there will be no X2.0. Plans have changed for now. Good things to come though.🙏🏻


----------

